# new to the forums my 9 mo pit



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

somkey 
9 months 
65 lbs
what do you guys think?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Handsome boy...love the brindle markings


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Nice looking boy, are his ears cropped or just flipped over?


----------



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

thanx madbood
karma 
cropped


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute pup! Post some more picts!


----------



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

i will post more pics by next week (when i get my pc back)
but for now this is after running in the park


----------



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

*some more pics*

some more pics from the same day


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good lookin boy.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice looking boy good size well porportioned he's a handsome fella welcome to the forum


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

that is a hectic battle crop.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice looken boy love his markings


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I like his eyes. He's lookin good!


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

9 months 65 lbs! if sadiesblues had anything to say about this dog it would be an American Bully! good lookin dog bro!


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Good looking boy!!


----------



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

money_killer said:


> that is a hectic battle crop.


never battle just looks 
they are a little to low but i still love the look


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

nice looking boy you got there...


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

he looks good man, seems happy


----------



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

thanx to everybody for the love this forum its the best

i put a lot of love en time in to my dog he is my baby and now im moving out of the country and i just find out the no air lines will carry pitbulls after 6 months if any body have any info on this please let me know


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats a very nice looking dog!


----------



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Thats a very nice looking dog!


THANX that means a lot comming from you your dogs look perfect


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice Lookin boy!!! I love the pic with him laying down with frog legs!!


----------

